# AUGUST PHOTO CONTEST RULES



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Start taking your photos. This month's photo contest theme is "SELF Portrait". Here's the kicker....for this to be a self portrait....*YOU have to take the photo!*

This is a bit tricky, I know...but it can be done. Let's remember to be creative, serious, or funny...just don't forget to enter.

PRIZES: Here is a pic of the remaining prizes. When the voting for each contest begins, I will use a random # generator to determine which of the prizes will be awarded for that month. As the year progresses, and the prizes dwindle, I might be adding new prizes to the stash so that it keeps it interesting.




Good luck to all!

Rules:

You must have made at least 4 posts during July 2012.

1) Post a photo that you've taken that fits the category of "SELF Portrait".
2) Must be a photo of YOU and must be taken by YOU.
3) Photo must be taken on or after AUGUST 1, 2012. (this is on an honor system guys....we're trusting you on this)
4) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
5) Color or black & white entries
6) One entry per member. Please don't post multiple photos to the thread.
7) Only the basic Photoshop edits allowed. (crop, levels, curves, color, etc..) If you're using the clone stamp or magic wand....you're cheating. :shock:
8) Again....Clearly, You must be the one that took the photo.

Any questions....better safe to ask than to assume.

PLEASE POST YOUR PHOTOS HERE: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=27045

Start date: August 3 2012
End date: Friday, Aug 31st, 2012 (Midnight, or whenever I get around to it)

Rules subject to change.


----------

